# New here - P0496 and P0299 Codes - Help?



## dagenb (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello all. Im brand new here so forgive me if I'm in the wrong section. I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo. A few weeks ago, my car began struggling to start after fueling up. I have to press the gas in order for it to start. It is every single time I get gas that this happens and no other times. My engine light came on right after the first time it happened. The codes it is throwing are P0496 and P0299. Any ideas? I'm trying to figure out a ballpark idea because I'm within the 100k mile warranty but I don't want to bring it to the dealer if it's not covered by the warranty because they charge me just to look at it if I decide not to get it repaired there. I have 84k miles on it.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Read these
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...nction-indicator-lump-put-out-code-p0496.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/6509-code-p0299.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Simbot (Dec 3, 2018)

*p0299 and p0496*

I'm also getting p0299 and p0496, the above links didn't help. 

A little more background. This is a 2012 1.4L turbo. There were some earlier problems so I ended up installing the intake manifold PCV valve bypass kit and new valve cover

It was fine for a little while, then got the P0299 error code, so I replaced the Vapor canister purge valave. The code went away for a little while, now I'm getting both codes. Any ideas where to go from here?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes of a *P0299* turbo underboost code include: 


Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0299

[h=1]GM 1.4L Turbo LUV/LUJ Boost Leak Testing Kits[/h]
Potential causes of a *P0496* EVAP code include: 

Faulty purge or vent solenoid/valve Plugged EVAP canister 
Failed EVAP / fuel pressure sensor 
Faulty canister purge valve 
Blocked vapor canister 
Faulty vent solenoid

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0496


----------

